# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Immuunsysteem en allergieën >  Contactallergie - Artikel

## Luuss0404

*WAT IS CONTACTALLERGIE ?*
Men spreekt van contactallergie wanneer bepaalde stoffen afkomstig van buiten het lichaam na contact met de huid een allergische reactie teweegbrengt. De allergische reactie ziet eruit als een ontstoken huid (medische term: dermatitis) waarbij zowel een acute als chronische vorm kan optreden. Een contactallergie treedt alleen op bij personen die na een eerdere contact met de betreffende stof gesensibiliseerd  is geraakt, d.w.z. overgevoelig is geworden. Een allergische reactie dient men goed te onderscheiden van "irritatie reactie". Een irritatie reactie kan namelijk bij iedereen optreden na herhaaldelijke of langdurige contact met irriterende stoffen of zwak giftige stoffen zoals oplosmiddelen en zepen. Een combinatie van het contact allergie en irritatie reactie komt ook voor.
Contactallergie is NIET BESMETTELIJK . Wel moet u, als de huid "open en nattend" is, algemene regels van de hygiëne in acht nemen om te voorkomen dat het infecteert. Contactallergie is niet erfelijk en kan bij zowel mannen als vrouwen optreden.

*Hoe ontstaat het*
Welke stoffen een contactallergie kunnen geven en wanneer dit optreedt is afhankelijk van de volgende factoren:
1. eigenschappen van de stof. Voor sommige stoffen wordt men snel en gemakkelijk allergisch; dit heeft onder andere te maken met de structuur van de stof.
2. eigenschappen van de huid. Wanneer de al huid stuk is (bijv. bij een bestaande atopische eczeem of bij een open been) en deze in contact komt met een allergene stof treedt er sneller contact allergie op dan wanneer de huid intact is.
3. tijdsduur van contact. Het is goed mogelijk om zonder problemen jaren achtereen met een bepaalde stof gewerkt te hebben voordat men, zomaar opeens, allergisch wordt. Anderzijds kan een contact van enkele weken reeds voldoende zijn. Is men eenmaal allergisch, dan zijn slechts kleine hoeveelheden van het allergeen nodig om huidklachten te veroorzaken. Een contactallergie blijft vaak levenslang bestaan.

*BEKENDE STOFFEN DIE CONTACTALLERGIE VEROORZAKEN:*
Het aantal stoffen dat een contactallergie kan veroorzaken (contactallergenen) is heel groot. De meest voorkomende allergenen zijn:
* onedele metalen, zoals nikkel en cobalt, die respectievelijk o.a. te vinden zijn in sieraden, cement (metselaarseczeem) en leer;
* geurstoffen, zoals die gebruikt worden in parfums en cosmetica, maar ook in industriële producten om onaangename geuren te maskeren;
* conserveermiddelen, gebruikt in producten die aan bederf onderhevig zijn, zoals cosmetica, handcrèmes en talrijke industriële producten;
* stoffen die in rubber zitten;
* lijmen;
* geneesmiddelen in zalven en zalfbestanddelen;
* planten;
* beroepsgebonden stoffen, zoals bestanddelen van haarverf en permanentvloeistoffen bij kappers (kapperseczeem).

*Wat zijn de verschijnselen*
*TWEE STADIA VAN CONTACTALLERGIE:*
Net als eczeem kent ook de contact allergie twee stadia.
* Bij het ACUTE STADIUM zien we roodheid, zwelling, vochtblaasjes, natten en krabeffecten. Daarna drogen de blaasjes in tot korstjes, gaat de huid schilferen en neemt de roodheid af. Soms kunnen er zelfs hele grote pijnlijke blaren ontstaan.
Een bijzondere vorm is hierbij de contact-urticaria . Hierbij ontstaat na contact met de huid met een bepaalde stof bijna direct jeuk, roodheid en zwelling geeft. Deze directe reactie verdwijnt ook weer snel. Deze reactie ziet eruit als netelroos of galbulten.
Een andere acute vorm ontstaat als de betreffende stof in combinatie met licht in contact met de huid komt. Dit noemen we foto-allergisch contacteczeem (foto = licht). Dit komt o.a. voor bij gebruik van bepaalde zonwerende middelen en parfums.
* Bij het CHRONISCHE STADIUM neemt de roodheid af, de schilfering toe en is de huid wat dikker. De huidlijnen worden grover dan normaal. In de stugge en/of droge huid kunnen (pijnlijke) kloven ontstaan.
De lokalisatie van de huidafwijkingen verraadt al vaak de aard van het contactallergeen (=stof waarvoor men allergisch is):
Een aantal voorbeelden:
* handen; beroepsfactoren, hobbies, rubber handschoenen, handcosmetica
* oorlellen: nikkelen oorbellen
* gelaat: cosmetica, maar ook nagellak (oogleden), haarversteviger, haarverfmiddelen
* voetruggen: schoenen , meestal leer of de lijmstof
* grote lichaamsplooien: kleding, deodorantia en andere cosmetica
* rondom navel: broeksknoop (nikkel)

*Hoe wordt de diagnose gesteld*
*PLAKPROEVEN*
Pas wanneer uw verhaal én de lokalisatie van de huidafwijkingen verdacht zijn voor een contactallergie krijgt u een afspraak voor een allergieonderzoek , de bekende plakproeven.
U maakt 3 afspraken in 1 week (meestal maandag , woensdag en vrijdag). Op de eerste dag worden de te testen stoffen in kleine "kamertjes" met hypoallergene plakmateriaal op de rug geplakt. Op de tweede en vierde dag worden de pleisters weer verwijderd en de test afgelezen. Een test is positief als het opgebrachte materiaal (allergeen) ter plaatse een ontstekingsreactie veroorzaakt.
Bij foto-allergisch contacteczeem zullen de tests ook nog met ultraviolet-licht belicht moeten worden. Indien gedacht wordt aan stoffen die op uw werk voorkomen, kan het zijn dat u gevraagd wordt een monster van de stoffen waar u mee werkt mee te brengen. Na op de juiste wijze verdund te zijn, kunnen dergelijke stoffen gebruikt worden om te testen. Vaak zal u gevraagd worden om uw cosmetica, toiletartikelen en geneesmiddelen die u gebruikt mee te brengen. Het kan nodig zijn deze producten eveneens te testen.
Indien een positieve reactie ontstaat op een bepaalde stof, zal de huidarts samen met u bekijken of u inderdaad contact hebt (gehad) met deze stof. Dan wordt met u besproken waar en in welke producten de stof voorkomt en hoe deze te vermijden is.

*Wat is de behandeling*
De behandeling van een contact allergie is hetzelfde als bij andere vormen van eczeem of dermatitis.
*1. Uitwendige corticosteroïden, in de vorm van een zalf of crème.* Deze stoffen remmen de ontsteking en de jeuk. Bestaat er een gering of matig ernstig eczeem, dan is toevoeging van een zwak werkend corticosteroïd meestal voldoende. Wordt het eczeem ernstiger en chronischer dan kunnen sterker werkende corticosteroïden worden gegeven. Deze preparaten dient u één keer daags dun aan te brengen op de huidafwijkingen. Soms wordt de zalf onder een wondverband aangebracht. Lees hierover meer bij Occlusietherapie.
*2. Parfenac crème.* Deze bevat de werkzame stof Bufexamac en werkt jeukstillend, ontstekingsremmend en hydraterend. Parfenac bevat géén corticosteroïden. Bijwerkingen van corticosteroïden, zoals dunner worden van de huid en gesprongen adertjes zijn dus niet te verwachten. De crème is zeer goed toepasbaar bij kleine kinderen. Parfenac is zonder recept verkrijgbaar bij drogist en apotheek.
*3. Stootkuur prednisolon*. Dit wordt allen bij ernstige , uitgebreide vormen van contactallergie voorgeschreven.
*4. Lichttherapie, bijv. UVB.* Zelden voorgeschreven. Ook bij hardnekkige vormen.
*5. Dermasilk®*
Dermasilk® is een verbandmiddel op basis van natuurzijde en gecoat met een antibacterieel middel dat op voorschrift van de arts kan worden verkregen bij de apotheek. Het dragen van Dermasilk ® verbandmiddelen kan de jeuk, kans op infectie, en transpiratie van de huid helpen verminderen. Bovendien wordt de huid extra beschermd tegen krabben. De kledinglijn is zeer uitgebreid. Zo zijn er onder andere gezichtsmaskers,handschoenen, sokken en pyamas beschikbaar. Er bestaan verbandmiddelen speciaal voor babies en verbandmiddelen voor kinderen en volwassenen. Dermasilk® producten worden volledig vergoed.

*Wat kunt u zelf eraan doen*
* Voorkomen is beter dan genezen ! Dat geldt ongetwijfeld voor een contactallergie. U dient die stoffen te vermijden waar u allergisch voor bent. Van uw huidarts heeft u een lijst of een folder meegekregen waarin stoffen opgesomd staan waarvoor u allergisch bent. Probeer deze stoffen zoveel mogelijk uit de weg te gaan. Dit is makkelijker gezegd dan gedaan. Bij sommige mensen leidt een contactallergie tot een verandering van leefwijze, inrichting huis, hobbies of beroep etc.. .
* Toch komt het voor dat het eczeem maar gedeeltelijk verbetert ondanks dat u de stoffen waar u allergisch voor bent weet te vermijden. Dat komt doordat eczeem meerdere oorzaken kan hebben. Naast contactallergie kan ook irritatie een meespelen. Contact met (warm) water, zeep, afwas-en reinigingsmiddelen en koude kunnen allemaal irritatie geven. Aan de voeten kunnen zweet en wrijving ook een rol spelen. Daarnaast kunt u ook in aanleg al een gevoelige huid hebben of zelfs lijden aan het atopisch syndroom waartoe atopisch eczeem, hooikoorts en astma behoren.

*HYPOALLERGENE HUIDVERZORGINGSPRODUCTEN*
Voor de algemene verzorging van uw huid raden we u aan om hypoallergene producten te gebruiken. Voorbeelden hiervan zijn produkten met het merk Neutral®, Dermolin®, Physiogel® of pH-5 Eucerin®.

*Wat zijn de vooruitzichten*
Een contact allergie voor een bepaalde stof behoudt u de REST VAN UW LEVEN !
Het is daarom zaak om de leefregels die u van uw huidarts heeft gekregen goed op te blijven volgen en zoveel mogelijk contact met de genoemde stoffen te blijven vermijden; de verwachting is dat hiermee het eczeem langzamerhand zal afnemen.

_(Bron: huidarts.com)_

----------

